
June’s second-gen oven starts at $599 - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/07/junes-second-gen-oven-starts-at-599/
======
ohiovr
You can broil a steak in an oven and it would be ok. A cowboy steak could
cause a major fire in something like this. I'd never waste a decent steak in a
toaster oven. This sort of thing is for the person who had a windfall and is
now looking for the very bestest everist possible things including the worlds
most expensive toaster oven.

